

25 Years of the Model M - e1ven
http://plope.com/Members/chrism/25_years_of_the_model_m

======
mhd
Regarding Unicomp's current crop: _"These aren't "copies" of a Model M; these
are Model Ms"_

I'd have to disagree. The key action is similar enough. but the keys don't
have separate caps and the whole keyboard case is plastic, not solid
battleship steel. (At least for my Customizer 104)

I'd actually pay money for a deluxe version, as proper USB (without ps2/usb
connector glitches) and the Windows/Mac keys are pretty essential to me
nowadays.

~~~
joe_bleau
I have the Unicomp "On-the-Stick" model, and it certainly has the separate key
caps, just like my IBM Model M keyboards do. I haven't opened the Unicomp up
but I suspect it also has the internal steel frame that my IBMs have.

Maybe my IBMs aren't old enough to have a steel outer case?

~~~
anthonyb
I have an original model-m (June '89), and the case and bottom are plastic.
Sturdy plastic, sure, but still plastic. Definitely steel inside though.

------
joezydeco
_"The angle of the spring's depression causes the bottom of the spring to push
a tiny hammer down which actuates a membrane inside the keyboard chassis at
the same time the spring buckles, causing a keystroke to be registered."_

I thought the M used capacitive technology to register the stroke, which was
one of the keys to it's durability. The one I took apart 10 years ago had no
domes. Membranes just can't hold up like that.

